# Bra sizes -- Did you ever wonder?



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

A friend of mine (catholic woman) posted this on another forum. It answered a lot of questions for me.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

WHAT RELIGION IS YOUR BRA?

A man walked into the ladies department and shyly walked up to
the woman behind the counter and said, 'I'd like to buy a bra for my wife. '

' What type of bra?' asked the clerk.

'Type?' inquires the man, 'There's more than one type?'

' Look around,' said the saleslady, as she showed a sea of bras in every shape, size, color and material imaginable.

'Actually, even with all of this variety, there are really only four types of bras to choose from.'

Relieved, the man asked about the types.

The saleslady replied: 'There are the Catholic, Salvation Army, Presbyterian, and the Baptist types.
Which one would you prefer?'

Now totally befuddled, the man asked about the differences between them.

The Saleslady responded, 'It is all really quite simple.'

The Catholic type supports the masses;

The Salvation Army type lifts the fallen;

The Presbyterian type keeps them staunch and upright;

The Baptist type makes mountains out of molehills.

Oh and Have you ever wondered why A, B, C, D, DD , E, F, G, and H are the letters used
to define bra sizes?

If you have wondered why, but couldn't figure out what the letters stood for, it is about time you became informed!

{A} Almost Boobs.
{B} Barely there.
{C} Can't Complain.
{D} Dang!
{DD} Double dang!
{E} Enormous!
{F} Fake.
{G} Get a Reduction.
{H} Help me, I've fallen and I can't get up!
Send this to all that will appreciate it!

Oh...They forgot the German bra.
Holtzemfromfloppen!!


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Good stuff! lol


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I always thunt them over-the-shoulder-boulder-holders oughtta be made outta Christmas wrapping paper.


----------

